# 96 se rebuild info wanted



## a96se (Dec 30, 2004)

hello from joliet,il.i'm a new guy of coures. i have a 96se that i'm rebuilding and could use any info. i'm starting with engine,a/t trans,and front suspention(bushings) ect. any and all help would be great.loking to jion any clubs in the chicago area


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Welcome to the forum, check the specific section for your car for mor information and to post about your car.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

What do you need to know? Are you going for performance or just want to have it basically stock? I have taken my 93 about as far as it can be away from stock but I can give you assistance for the parts to give you the desired level you want.

Troy


----------



## a96se (Dec 30, 2004)

*96 se rebuild*



KA24Tech said:


> What do you need to know? Are you going for performance or just want to have it basically stock? I have taken my 93 about as far as it can be away from stock but I can give you assistance for the parts to give you the desired level you want.
> 
> Troy


thanks for the reply, hoping to take it as far as it can go. 
rebuilding eng. so far......... 

hot shot cai 
jwt cams,ecu 
hot shot header 
unorthodox pulley 
energy susp. 95-99 maxima frnt susp. bushings 
a arm brace 
strut bar 
level 10 a/t torque convert. & valv. body 

would like to know more about upgrading......... 
ignition system 
fuel injection 
struts and springs 
big breaks 
poly motor mounts 
any thing else that makes this car go, stop & turn 

thanks again


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I assume you are going for a street performance normally-aspirated engine. I would also recommend upgrading to the JWT valve springs and HD retainers not only to take advantage of the higher rpm capability but also replace the older weaker factory springs in the engine. I would freshen the head and do a multi angle valve job to give a little extra flow and maximize the reliability of the top end. 
Are you going to do high compression pistons or forged connecting rods? This will determine what other parts will be added to support this type of engine.
The ignition should be upgraded with better spark plug wires with silicone shielding for a higher voltage. The use of a capacitive discharge box, such as an MSD SCI, and an upgraded ignition coil will be the parts required to maximize the combustion energy.
Depending if you go to a higher compression or not, the fuel system should have at least cleaned and balanced injectors with a very good fuel filter such as a factory 300ZX filter. I recommend getting an adjustable fuel pressure regulator and dial up the pressure an additional 5-10 percent resulting in an increase in the injector flow.
The springs can be sourced from many different companies but for handling the Whiteline, Eibach, H&R, or Suspension Techniques would be great for a street driven car. You may hear alot about the Ground Controls but unless you are going to corner weight the car and then do a race alignment they are overkill. They do have a fair amount of height adjustability but they cost twice as much and if they are set too low it is not only out of the working range of the strut but also will be detrimental to the handling of the vehicle as well.
The struts are pretty much limited to only a couple of alternatives; the Tokico HP and the KYB GR-2 now. Both equally good and could come down just to brand preference.
One of the biggest handling improvements though is replacing the rear sway bar. Whiteline and Suspension Techniques offer extremely good replacements. I also recommend replacing the front swaybar and the endlink bushings with urethane replacements. I know that Whiteline has a replacement front bar and the bushings can be purchased from Whiteline or Energy Suspension.
The control arm bushings can also be from Whiteline or Energy Suspension, although I prefer the Whiteline replacements because they add an additional half a degree of positive caster which will improve turn in and center correction. I mention the products from Whiteline a lot because I have their entire line for the Altima (or Bluebird since they are in Australia) they have the most complete product line up and I know it all fits well, quality construction, and is less expensive. 
The brakes on the Altima are really quite good from the factory. Really the basics like upgraded street pads like the Hawk Ceramic, rotors such as Stillen/DBA or Brembo, stainless steel lines like the Techna Fit or Goodridge, as well as synthetic brake fluid like Motul or Valvoline are all I would do. The next step would be to get the SE rear disc brake conversion parts and after that KVR 13 inch front would be the ultimate front big brake upgrade for the Altima. 
The mounts were available from Place Racing but I am not sure if they are still business. 

Troy


----------



## a96se (Dec 30, 2004)

thanks great info, i got an new engine w/ 37,000 on it so as far as valve springs ,lifters,pistons and rods i'm gonig to wait or may rebuild the old engine. i e -mailed white line a few times but heard nothing back so i went w/the 95-99 maxima set. i talk to stillen and they said the fsb on altimas are pretty good. i have rear disc already so i'll go with brake lines for know. if i call mds will they know what box and coil i'll need? got hawk pads on now w/race stopper cross drilled and sloted rotos.i've read that poly mounts can really feel the eng. vib. ,have you hear of c.p.p japan in fla.,good price on replacement mounts but the price seems a little low for quality. last who, what where and how on the fuel reg. 

thanks again


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

For the Whiteline parts go to;
http://www.globalperformanceparts.com/
http://www.pdm-racing.com/

The part nos. are as follows
Sport Springs 90066 -set
Rear Swaybar BNF27Z (Z means adjustable)
Front Swaybar BNF32
Lower Control Arm Bushings KCA303 -set 
Front Endlink Bushings W0007 -set

I know the folks at Stillen will say the stock front is good because they don't offer one but at least upgrade to urethane swaybar bushings for the bar mounts. To a point I will agree but the larger 24mm Whiteline bar, as opposed to the stock 21mm, is that much better. Roughly a 75% increase in front bar stiffness, like I said I am taking this car as far as I can.

Troy


----------

